# Applying for U.S. Social Security



## Tamad.Buko (Sep 14, 2017)

Does anyone have experience in applying for social security benefits? The only e-appointment seems to be for visas, birth of a child and notory services. How about social security application process? Do you make an appointment thru the visa schedule site? Curious as to other's experiences.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tamad.Buko said:


> Does anyone have experience in applying for social security benefits? The only e-appointment seems to be for visas, birth of a child and notory services. How about social security application process? Do you make an appointment thru the visa schedule site? Curious as to other's experiences.


If you are going to have your Social Security direct deposited to a Philippine bank here then wait until you make the move. Then just contact Social Security at the US Embassy.
They will give you the instructions and handle everything. Very easy doing it that way. If you are already collecting in the States it takes one month for the change to take effect.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

If you are applying for your initial SS you maybe able to do it online, I did it 8 years ago that way. Hopefully you can and would save a trip to the Embassy.

https://www.ssa.gov/benefits/retirement/

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> If you are applying for your initial SS you maybe able to do it online, I did it 8 years ago that way. Hopefully you can and would save a trip to the Embassy.
> 
> https://www.ssa.gov/benefits/retirement/
> 
> Chuck


Yes, I think that online set up is still available but is for use if he (the OP) is going to maintain the deposit acct in the US. 
To set up direct deposit into a bank here in the islands it is easier to have the embassy assist.

When I was still 61yrs old I emailed the SS office at the embassy. In less than two hours a worker called me on my cell phone to take care of it and help me along. Funny thing was that this worker knew more about me than I did and even had military service dates.
Anyway, she/they helped me start to finish. I opened up my SS direct deposit acct at a bank here in the Philippines and my first deposit was right on time--no sweat.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Asian Spirit said:


> Yes, I think that online set up is still available but is for use if he (the OP) is going to maintain the deposit acct in the US.
> To set up direct deposit into a bank here in the islands it is easier to have the embassy assist.
> 
> When I was still 61yrs old I emailed the SS office at the embassy. In less than two hours a worker called me on my cell phone to take care of it and help me along. Funny thing was that this worker knew more about me than I did and even had military service dates.
> Anyway, she/they helped me start to finish. I opened up my SS direct deposit acct at a bank here in the Philippines and my first deposit was right on time--no sweat.


Hopefully it is good to use the online application here. I also applied while I was still 61 years old since you can apply 90 days in advance. The only worry on military service is if the service was prior to 1 Jan 68. As far as direct deposit to a Philippine bank it would never be my choice, but that is just me. I don't want a passbook only account my asawa has no access to nor an account that I have to go to that branch only to make a transaction. I personally use Transferwise and can get my funds from the US as soon as 3-4 hrs in my BDO account from my BoA joint account at the current XE rate minus just under 1%.. It can take longer with holidays/weekends here or there. JMHO

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> Hopefully it is good to use the online application here. I also applied while I was still 61 years old since you can apply 90 days in advance. The only worry on military service is if the service was prior to 1 Jan 68. As far as direct deposit to a Philippine bank it would never be my choice, but that is just me. I don't want a passbook only account my asawa has no access to nor an account that I have to go to that branch only to make a transaction. I personally use Transferwise and can get my funds from the US as soon as 3-4 hrs in my BDO account from my BoA joint account at the current XE rate minus just under 1%.. It can take longer with holidays/weekends here or there. JMHO
> 
> Chuck


Yea that's a drawback living here and the spouse can not access the Social Security acct. I do understand why Uncle Sam has that policy now but makes it extra work getting the $$$ out.

I moved here long before I was eligible for Social Security and no longer had or needed a bank in the States. So I just go to the bank once per month and transfer the SS into our joint peso acct.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Asian Spirit said:


> Yea that's a drawback living here and the spouse can not access the Social Security acct. I do understand why Uncle Sam has that policy now but makes it extra work getting the $$$ out.
> 
> I moved here long before I was eligible for Social Security and no longer had or needed a bank in the States. So I just go to the bank once per month and transfer the SS into our joint peso acct.


The asawa knows how to transfer from BoA to BDO. She has been told take the money if I die after the 1st of the month, just don't take the next one.

Chuck


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> Yes, I think that online set up is still available but is for use if he (the OP) is going to maintain the deposit acct in the US.
> To set up direct deposit into a bank here in the islands it is easier to have the embassy assist.
> 
> When I was still 61yrs old I emailed the SS office at the embassy. In less than two hours a worker called me on my cell phone to take care of it and help me along. Funny thing was that this worker knew more about me than I did and even had military service dates.
> Anyway, she/they helped me start to finish. I opened up my SS direct deposit acct at a bank here in the Philippines and my first deposit was right on time--no sweat.


Does anyone have any experiences to share regarding applying for SS for your child? I turn 62 in September and my 2 kids can collect too.

The only guy I knew whose kids collected SS passed away in an accident. He told me the kid's payments have to go to their mother. That is fine but I would like to learn more before we apply. I also would like to avoid going to Manila.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> Does anyone have any experiences to share regarding applying for SS for your child? I turn 62 in September and my 2 kids can collect too.
> 
> The only guy I knew whose kids collected SS passed away in an accident. He told me the kid's payments have to go to their mother. That is fine but I would like to learn more before we apply. I also would like to avoid going to Manila.


I also had a friend here that collected for his child. All I know is he had to prove paternity and when approved the child had to receive the SS in a separate SS account via direct deposit. I don't know if he had the account or his wife. Given Social Security laws for us here I'd say the father would administer the account funds as the legal payee. Best thing to do to be sure is contact Social Security at the embassy to get it sorted out.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> I also had a friend here the collected for his child. All I know is he had to prove paternity and when approved the child had to receive the SS in a separate SS account via direct deposit. I don't know if he had the account or his wife. Given Social Security laws for us here I'd say the father would administer the account funds as the legal payee. Best thing to do to be sure is contact Social Security at the embassy to get it sorted out.


Yes, they have answered my past questions promptly and I will shoot them an e-mail.

I think the kids are ready to go as they already have the Certificates of Birth Abroad and their Social Security cards. They are my little tax deductions!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> Yes, they have answered my past questions promptly and I will shoot them an e-mail.
> 
> I think the kids are ready to go as they already have the Certificates of Birth Abroad and their Social Security cards. They are my little tax deductions!


Yep that really helps. Don't forget to file for the earned income tax credit for each one under 18yrs old as well.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> Yep that really helps. Don't forget to file for the earned income tax credit for each one under 18yrs old as well.


I get the child tax credit but so far my AGI has been too high to get the EITC. I might get it on my 2017 return if I squeeze in below the AGI limit.


----------



## Tamad.Buko (Sep 14, 2017)

On the online application, the Philippines is NOT listed as one of the International Direct Deposit (IDD) countries. You mentioned you get your SS benefit direct deposited into your bank account. How did you manage that when the Philippines is not listed as a IDD country?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Tamad.Buko said:


> On the online application, the Philippines is NOT listed as one of the International Direct Deposit (IDD) countries. You mentioned you get your SS benefit direct deposited into your bank account. How did you manage that when the Philippines is not listed as a IDD country?


That must be a mistake or misunderstanding as many get their SS deposited to a Philippine bank. The way I understand it, the bank account is dedicated to SS deposit only. E-mail SS Manila and they can help. [email protected].


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> Does anyone have any experiences to share regarding applying for SS for your child? I turn 62 in September and my 2 kids can collect too.
> 
> The only guy I knew whose kids collected SS passed away in an accident. He told me the kid's payments have to go to their mother. That is fine but I would like to learn more before we apply. I also would like to avoid going to Manila.


SS finally got back to me and for kids here in the Philippines, they have to see them face to face when applying. I hope that can be done at an outreach but they didn't get back to me on that question yet.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tamad.Buko said:


> On the online application, the Philippines is NOT listed as one of the International Direct Deposit (IDD) countries. You mentioned you get your SS benefit direct deposited into your bank account. How did you manage that when the Philippines is not listed as a IDD country?


The Philippines is listed and has been for ages. That is the main problem when dealing with SS offices or websites in the States. They often times do not have the right or complete information as they don't deal with overseas issues every day.
Myself and many thousands of other do get the US Social Security direct deposited here to a local bank. There only some banks that are approved.

Best thing is to contact the Social Security office at the US Embassy. They DO have all current info and in fact will help you with setting it up after you arrive here.
Another good recourse for info is the VFW Post in Angeles City if you are close by.


----------



## Tamad.Buko (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks Asian Spirit. The SS online application in the States doesn't list the Philippines as an IDD country. A case worker from the consulate will contact me for a phone interview. Hopefully we can iron out all the misleading items. The case worker said she can conduct a phone application. Never heard of that before. I thought the only application is the one listed in SSA.Gov under Retirement. Is the phone application different from the online application?
Cheers


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tamad.Buko said:


> Thanks Asian Spirit. The SS online application in the States doesn't list the Philippines as an IDD country. A case worker from the consulate will contact me for a phone interview. Hopefully we can iron out all the misleading items. The case worker said she can conduct a phone application. Never heard of that before. I thought the only application is the one listed in SSA.Gov under Retirement. Is the phone application different from the online application?
> Cheers


Yep, they make it real easy for us here in the islands. The phone interview/application takes about 5 minutes. That's what I did and they even sent me (by email) an initial deposit slip for the bank that I told her I had chosen. Went to the bank the next day and opened the dollar SS account and when my first deposit was due it was there waiting.

Important note.. Each Year Social Security in the States, usually in June. will mail you a letter that must be returned to them IN THE STATES. If they do not receive it your SS payments will be suspended until you call the embassy and fill one out with their help and get it sent back to the embassy.

The Philippine Postal Service is notably unreliable. For that reason, the very best thing to do before opening your SS acct etc is to go to the FVW Post there in Angeles and in the Mail Room, rent a PO Box. Then give THAT PO BOX # to SS the embassy as your mailing address.

That way you are pretty much guaranteed to get the letter AND that it gets where it's going when you send it back each year. It's a very necessary pain in the tail.


----------



## Tamad.Buko (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm not a veteran so probably won't be able to open one there. I have a PO Box here in San Fernando, but it seems I never get mail from the States. Do the Filipinos confiscate mail from the States? A friend even sent mail via UPS & I never got it.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tamad.Buko said:


> I'm not a veteran so probably won't be able to open one there. I have a PO Box here in San Fernando, but it seems I never get mail from the States. Do the Filipinos confiscate mail from the States? A friend even sent mail via UPS & I never got it.


No, they do not confiscate mail. Just unreliable service where things get permanently lost or can get thrown away if they just don't want to bother with it--or stolen.

You do not have to be a veteran or a member to use the VFW post office. All are welcome. At least there mail does travel and gets to where it is going in either direction.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> Yep, they make it real easy for us here in the islands. The phone interview/application takes about 5 minutes. That's what I did and they even sent me (by email) an initial deposit slip for the bank that I told her I had chosen. Went to the bank the next day and opened the dollar SS account and when my first deposit was due it was there waiting.
> 
> Important note.. Each Year Social Security in the States, usually in June. will mail you a letter that must be returned to them IN THE STATES. If they do not receive it your SS payments will be suspended until you call the embassy and fill one out with their help and get it sent back to the embassy.
> 
> ...


Can anyone get a PO Box at the VFW or do you have to be a vet?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> Can anyone get a PO Box at the VFW or do you have to be a vet?


So far as I know, anyone can use the mail service there. My wife paid for the box this last time and I think she paid P1,900 for the year. Give them a call at (063) 045-321-0083 for any questions on the PO Box or other issues.

Correction on cost. Just talked to my wife and she said she paid P1,800 for a year on the PO Box.
I was close on the price.

Hint also.. Each time there is a letter there for me, the lady in the mail room gives me a text and each time I give her P100 to say thank you. Good people over there.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Asian Spirit said:


> So far as I know, anyone can use the mail service there. My wife paid for the box this last time and I think she paid P1,900 for the year. Give them a call at (063) 045-321-0083 for any questions on the PO Box or other issues.


I just looked at their address on Google maps and they are a block or two away from my dermatologist that I will be seeing this week. Maybe I will drop in.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> I just looked at their address on Google maps and they are a block or two away from my dermatologist that I will be seeing this week. Maybe I will drop in.


Cool! I don't get in there too often but is always a great place to visit and just get local info. Not bad for some good food too or just a cold one while out and around..


----------



## Tamad.Buko (Sep 14, 2017)

So you're saying the PO Box at VFW is the most reliable PO Box location in the Philippines? Mail sent from the States to that location will not get lost, stolen or tossed?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tamad.Buko said:


> So you're saying the PO Box at VFW is the most reliable PO Box location in the Philippines? Mail sent from the States to that location will not get lost, stolen or tossed?


Even back home mail gets lost from time to time, it happens. But living here, yes, I believe Using the VFW system is the best and most reliable. If there is a better way I don't know of it.

Note: There are several other VFW posts here in country. However, the one in Angeles is the largest anywhere outside the United States and is right on the ball with all they do. I can not speak for the other locations.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Tamad.Buko said:


> So you're saying the PO Box at VFW is the most reliable PO Box location in the Philippines? Mail sent from the States to that location will not get lost, stolen or tossed?


From what I have been told, this mail never touches the Philippine mail system. It comes from the U.S. in mail pouches (probably as diplomatic mail) delivered to the U.S. embassy, and they distribute it to the VFW posts via courier.


----------



## Tamad.Buko (Sep 14, 2017)

That's good to know. No wonder it doesn't get taken by an alien. I've had several pieces of mail sent UPS & I never got! Pretty frustrating.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> From what I have been told, this mail never touches the Philippine mail system. It comes from the U.S. in mail pouches (probably as diplomatic mail) delivered to the U.S. embassy, and they distribute it to the VFW posts via courier.


That's true but *ONLY* if you are retired from the military. Like 20yrs service I think. The other type (like I have) travels to and from the VFW privately but does go through Philpost in Manila inbound and outbound but that is the only place. Very reliable and for me never has been a problem at all.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tamad.Buko said:


> That's good to know. No wonder it doesn't get taken by an alien. I've had several pieces of mail sent UPS & I never got! Pretty frustrating.


My Mail Forwarder in the states gives a choice and I always have mine sent by FedEx. So far nothing has come up missing and is always hand delivered to my door within a week of them sending. Usually the courier demands positive ID before they will relinquish the mail/package unless it's one who has previously delivered to me.

Fred


----------



## Tamad.Buko (Sep 14, 2017)

It's been months since I posted. Just want to mention that I applied for my SS via the US Consulate by phone rather than online application. The outcome was far superior than if I did it myself online. It was a 16 minute interview. The following month I got my International Direct Deposit. It was so efficient and easy. Anyone applying for Medicare or SS, should do it by telephone interview. Thanks for this forum.
Cheers


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Tamad.Buko said:


> It's been months since I posted. Just want to mention that I applied for my SS via the US Consulate by phone rather than online application. The outcome was far superior than if I did it myself online. It was a 16 minute interview. The following month I got my International Direct Deposit. It was so efficient and easy. Anyone applying for Medicare or SS, should do it by telephone interview. Thanks for this forum.
> Cheers


Congrats! I turn 62 in September. Tomorrow I am going to the U.S. Embassy outreach here in Subic, and my two little kids will be "interviewed". Children must be seen in person. Then all three of us will start to get benefits in September / October.

Are you getting yours deposited to a U.S. bank or PH bank?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> Congrats! I turn 62 in September. Tomorrow I am going to the U.S. Embassy outreach here in Subic, and my two little kids will be "interviewed". Children must be seen in person. Then all three of us will start to get benefits in September / October.
> 
> Are you getting yours deposited to a U.S. bank or PH bank?


We went to the outreach this morning and everything went smoothly. They checked our required documents and then filled in the forms for us.

The outreach will be in Angeles tomorrow, if anyone needs to do Embassy business.


----------

